# Australia Calling Re:Empire Chancellor.



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Help Wanted. With Image of the tanker Empire Chancellor. Built at Sunderland 1945. O/N 180159 about 10000 dwt, had the names of Stanglen (1946) Newminster (1952) Stanpark (1954) Broken up 1960.Thanks.
Clive.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Empire Chancellor built Sir J Laing & Sons Sunderland
( I think I have apic -will get back, in the meantime )
9,917 grt; launched 4th sep 1944
completed july 1945
1946 stanglen; stanhope ss co ltd - j a billmeir
1952 newminster; minster ss co ltd - mitchell cotts &co ltd
1954 stanpark; trafalgar ss co ltd london
feb 1962 scrapped piraeus
503ft 8ins length
482.7 x 68.3 - oil engines
Yard Nr 756


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry, no, I don't have that picture. She had a sister ship.
Empire Wordsworth, became British Lancer ( 1945 ) scrapped 1960.


----------

